# My 200



## PSD420 (Dec 7, 2002)

Some pics of my newest Audi:


----------



## jeff delaney (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: My 200 (PSD420)*

nice what wheels are those
jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: My 200 (jeff delaney)*

theyre from a late model A6


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: My 200 (jordanvw)*

Man those cars look good with proper modern wheels on them!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: My 200 (jordanvw)*

A6 4.2 to be exact......
looks really good!


----------

